# Can you guys give me your opinions?



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all, I'm in a bit of a quandry, I have started volunteering for an animal sanctuary and my parents decided they wanted a cat after not having one for a few years. So, a cat that they liked the sound of came into the sanctuary and last weekend they came to look at it and liked it. So far, everything was going great, now, the problem. They say they want to have the cat but have not been to pick it up yet, and every time I pester them about it, they come up with some (in my opinion) lame excuse for not collecting it. They are now saying thet can't pick it up for another 11 days! I'm hopping mad that this poor cat is stuck in the sanctuary with a reserved sign so noone else can get it and my parents don't see that leaving it there for 2 and a half weeks is unfair on the poor cat and may deprive other cats of a place in the sanctuary. Do they really want the cat? Should I tell them they can't have it because they are messing about? They have always looked after their cats fine, so should I be concentrating on the long term home they are offering and forget this messing around? If it was me though, I would be getting that cat cosy in front of my fire at the very first opportunity, I just don't get it!!


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

That is really strange, they don't seem bothered enough to me to deserve the cat, like you said this cat could be in a lovely wam home with it's new family by now but instead its stuck there. I think you should take the reserve sign off and see if you can find it another home.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> Hi all, I'm in a bit of a quandry, I have started volunteering for an animal sanctuary and my parents decided they wanted a cat after not having one for a few years. So, a cat that they liked the sound of came into the sanctuary and last weekend they came to look at it and liked it. So far, everything was going great, now, the problem. They say they want to have the cat but have not been to pick it up yet, and every time I pester them about it, they come up with some (in my opinion) lame excuse for not collecting it. They are now saying thet can't pick it up for another 11 days! I'm hopping mad that this poor cat is stuck in the sanctuary with a reserved sign so noone else can get it and my parents don't see that leaving it there for 2 and a half weeks is unfair on the poor cat and may deprive other cats of a place in the sanctuary. Do they really want the cat? Should I tell them they can't have it because they are messing about? They have always looked after their cats fine, so should I be concentrating on the long term home they are offering and forget this messing around? If it was me though, I would be getting that cat cosy in front of my fire at the very first opportunity, I just don't get it!!


Maybe say to them do they want it or not as there have been two enquiries from really good homes. If another home came along, I would let the cat go. It's odd behaviour from your parents certainly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i would also say the cat will be rehomed to somebody else if they dont collect before afew days.
this will then tell you if they are bothered or not but i dont think they really want this cat otherwise they would have already picked it up.
let the cat have a home where its wanted and loved.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Surely a sanctuary / rescue must have some sort of policy regarding the time for rehoming following an animal being reserved.  it seems very unfair to reserve a cat indefinitely.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Has this cat had any interest from other people, if so tell your parents. That may spur them into making a decision. 
If not, you may just have to wait for them to come to the shelter as you say you have to think of the long term security and well being of the cat.


----------

